# How to cook beef heart?



## mattlorig

The other day I bought about 6 lbs of sliced beef heart (I was tired of the old pork, chicken, beef routine). But, I'm not sure what the best method of cooking beef heart is?

My method of choice for cooking almost all meat is to braise it, because it's pretty tough to screw something up by braising it, and it requires a minimal effort on my part. But, I know that braising works best for fatty pieces of meat on the bone. The beef heart lacks both fat (it's extremely lean) and bone (obviously). Do you think braising it would be OK? If not, can you suggest any other method of cooking it?

PS I've also seen cow tongue at the supermarket. Has anybody had any experience cooking tongue? I've heard that they know how to cook a mean "lengua" in Mexico. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## sirchef09

My favorite way to cook beef heart would be in a stew of some sort. I tried and true recipe that I have used before is thus:

1 medium beef heart, rinsed and cubed 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 large onion, peeled and sliced 
1 cup water 
2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt 
Dredge the beef heart in flour until coated. Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. 
Fry the pieces of heart until browned. Stir in onions and water. Season with salt and seasoning salt. 
Cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer for 2 to 3 hours, or until the meat is very tender. Serve over noodles or mashed potatoes.


----------



## marge gunaw

I used to stir fry the beef heart. Here is the recipe:

250 gr Beef Heart -> slice thinly (0.5 x 1 x 5 cm) 
5 Golden shallot - peeled and slice
2 Garlic (unpeeled) - smashed -> open the skin. (This kind of method will keep the garlic juice inside.
2 stalks small Spring Onion -> julienne
1 Red Chilli -> Thinly slice diagonally

Marinate:
1 tsp Worchestershire Sauce/ L&P Sauce
1 tsp Tabasco
1 tsp Chicken Stock/ Concentrte Liquid
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbs sweet thick soy sauce
2 tbs Maggie Sauce
1 tsp ground whitepepper
1 keffir lime leave (tear off)

Other ingredients:
Salt and Pepper as you like
1 tsp Maggie Sauce
1 tbs Thick Sweet Soy Sauce
2 stalks of Cilantro
2 tbs Margarine or 3 tbs basic Olive Oil 

Method:
a. Wash the beef heart through running water, dry with damp cloth. Slice beef thinly (1/2 cm thin) and 1 x 3 cm size. 

b. Mix together all marinate ingredients in a bowl and put the beef heart in. Cover and marinade in refrigerator for about 10 - 15 minutes. Then take it out and drain. Set aside the marinate sauce.

c. Heat (thick bottom) pan, add in the margarine or olive oil with medium heat. When the margarine has melted, put in the shallot and garlic, stir fry until the fragrance come out and the shallot has slightly transparent. Turn the heat into high. Sprinkle the Maggie Sauce and Soy Sauce until it is caramelized then put in the beef heart and the sliced chilies. Simmer for about 2 - 3 minutes (or until beef heart cooked through), add in the marinate sauce left over. Cook for another 2 minutes. Add in the Salt and pepper. Just before you turn the heat off, add in the spring onion. Ready.

d. Arrange in a Plate and sprinkle with Cilantro leaves.

Happy Cooking :chef:


----------



## dc sunshine

Braising the heart would work well, or also the stir-fry that Marge has suggested. Either very short cooking or very long. With the braising you'd prob need to add a fat source - lardons for example, and plenty of liquid. I imagine it would be a bit like kangaroo - that's very lean too. I do that with a marinade and make very rare steaks - delicious, but if you leave it too long without using a braising method - it goes tough as old boots!

Obviously you'd have to remove arteries etc, but apparently if tastes like super beefy beef 

Could try mincing it with some fatty pork mince for meatballs perhaps?

As for tongue, have only had it corned and pressed, served cold sliced as a luncheon meat. Tastes good.


----------



## coregonus

Support stew option. Heart has pretty strong flavor and best in rich spicy stew w/root veggies - goulash-style. Also good grilled/broiled (thinly sliced) under white wine/creme fraiche sauce w/pickles. Though, isn't dietary option (don't care myself)

Tongue is pretty big in Central Europe, can't tell about Mexico. Big beef tongue traditionally simmered w/pickling spices for hours. Start it in cold unsalted water and peel as soon as can handle, while still hot. Serving makes difference: marinated, in aspic, w/horseradish, w/chili-like sauce, on roll etc.

C


----------



## nowiamone

It's been years since I've cooked a beef heart, but every fall I cook Moose heart.........and it's been said that I cook the best Moose heart in this stretch of the tundra!

I drop the heart in a plastic bag with bay leaves, peppercorns, slice of onion, sliced garlic cloves, several glugs of a dry red wine and then refrigerate for 24-48 hours.

Drain and cut into strips the size of your finger. Flour, dip in a mixture of beaten egg and roll in again in seasoned flour. Fry on med high heat in a mix of olive oil and butter, until brown on outside. Remove and lay across the bottom of baking dish. 
Quickly Saute red and green peppers, slices of onion and mushrooms and garlic, lay on top of the heart slices. 
Heat some marinara sauce with red wine, and pour over the heart and pepper mixture, cover with foil and bake for 25 to 30 minutes, until hot through. Don't bake to long or heart will toughen.

Basically, bread it and cook it like a chicken fried steak, then the marinara sauce helps to finish the cooking and tenderize.


----------



## mattlorig

Thanks for all of the replies. Clearly, there's a lot more beef-heart-cooking-experience on this forum than I would have imagined!


----------



## marge gunaw

I don't know about Mexican "lengua", but I do have Indonesia Tounge Recipe and it is yummy. This is an Ancient Indonesian Royal Family favorite recipe that adopted from Dutch Cuisine. It is called "Selat Solo". Here is the recipe that I adopted and add a bit of my version to enhance the modern taste:

Ingredients:
1 Medium Size Tounge 
2 red chilies
2 Salam leaves (you can substitute with Bay leaves)

2 tbs multipurpose flour
1 onion (about 50 gr) - chopped
2 cloves of garlic (smashed unpeeled)
3 tbs thick sweet soy sauce
1 tbs Maggie Sauce
1 tbs Lea & Perrins (Worchestershire)
1 tbs granulated sugar

1 tbs ground nutmeg
1 tsp ground whitepepper
1 tbs freshly smashed balck pepper
2 stalks of celery (flat leaves)

1 stalk of spring onion
2 tbs margarine/ olive oil 
salt to taste
250 ml warm water
some more water

Garnish:
- baked mashed potato & cheese (mixed mashed potato with grated cheddar cheese - mould with spoon - put in greased baking sheet - bake for about 5 minutes or until golden in color)
- Carrot - buttonoire slice 
- green bean or asparagus will do
- iceberg lettuce
- freshly coarse ground black pepper

Additional Sauce:
- Aioli (Mayonaise + anchovies (optional) + garlic)
- Cooked French Mustard (Pls see recipe below)

Method:
1. Boil tounge in water until it is tender. During the boiling, you can add the burnt whole red chillies (put the chili in the fire and let it burnt), salam/ bay elaves and salt to taste.

2. When the tounge is tender, turn off the heat and remove the tounge. Clean the outer skin and then slice it about 1 cm thick. Set aside.

3. Heat a (thick bottom) pan, add in the margarine/ oil. When it is hot, add in oinion and garlic, stir fry until it is fragrance, add in the celery stalks. Simmer for about 1 minute, then sprinkle the Maggie Sauce, L&P Sauce, Soy Sauce into the pan until it is caramelized, then add in the flour. (Notes: the caramels should be in good stage, do not burnt) When the flour cooked through, add in the water a little by a little and continue stirring until all water are disolved. 

4. When all those stage done, add in: sugar, nutmeg, ground white pepper, smashed black pepper, keep on stirring until the the frangrance come out, then add in the cooked slice tounge and spring onion.

5. Add some more water if you like (the liquid consistency should be thick but it depends of what you prefer. It can be less thick sauce too). Bring to boil until the liquid a bit reduced. Ready.

Cooked Mustard:
a. 50 gr of carrot - small cubed - sprinkle with salt and mix them well. Set aside for 0.5 hour, clean them up under running water, drain, add 1 tbs sugar. 
b. 100 gr cucumber/ kiyuri - deseeded - cubed - sprinkle with salt (not too much as cucumber will also absorb the salt into its flesh), set aside for about 15 minutes, clean them under running water, drain, add 1 tbs sugar.
c. 30 gr chopped onion

Notes: Salt is the agent to make the vegetable flesh more tender

d. Heat (medium) a pan, add in 1 tbs margarine/ olive oil, cook the onion until fragrance but not soft, put the mustad in, cook through, add in 5 tbs water, stir until all water disolved, add in a. and b. (above). Additional Salt & Sugar & Ground White Pepper to taste. Cook for about 5 more minutes. Ready. 

Garnish:
Arrange in an oval serving plate
- Iceberg - crushed, put it as a base of serving plate.
- Put the cooked tounge and its sauce in the middle of the plate.
- Add in and arrange the baked mashed potato around the tounge
- Arrange the carrot and Greenbean/ asparagus amongst the mashed potato.
- Arrange the aioli in longest one site and cooked mustard in the other side. 

Ready to serve. 

Enjoy your cooking :chef:


----------



## dandelasantos

This is an authentic Mexican recipe for lengua or tongue stew that is over 100 years old. I acquired it from a Mexican friend and her family next door to us when I was a child and have been cooking it now for over 40 years. Brand names are important and the tongue can be purchased inexpensively at some Wal-Mart's. 

*Recipe for Maria's Mexican Tongue Stew*

*Ingredients*

2 Tongues

3 Stalks Celery

3 Sticks Carrots

2 to 4 Cans Chopped Green Chili's Herdeze Brand

2 Cans Rotel Brand mild or hot Salsa 

½ Cup Red Wine

1 to 1 ½ Clusters of Garlic

2 to 3 Large Onions

2 Bay Leaves

1 to 2 Table Spoons Oregano

1 Table Spoon Salt

Cook Tongue
Cover tongue with water and add garlic, spices, celery, carrots and onions. Bring tongue to a boil and cook for 1 to 1 ½ hours. (As long as 2 hours at high altitude). Pull the tongue from pot and let cool slightly then peel the tongue. Try not to eat all the meat during the peeling process.  Save all the water and ingredients for the final product. Cut up tongue in ½ inch x 2-inch pieces then put back into the cooking broth. Add in any remanding ingredients and cook on low for approximately ½ to ¾ of an hour. (Add house slippers to taste).


----------



## duckfat

I haven't tried it with beef but pickled venison heart is very good.


----------



## amazingrace

For more beef heart options look here to see how others have done them:

click here---> BEEF HEART


----------



## homechef

If you want to cook Lengua (beef Toung) best method is too boil (salt to tast) until the skin peals off like pealing a mango, peal two layert of skin all around, then chop it up to almost mush because the meat should be that tender and warm up totillas chop onion and cilantro as garnish add your favorite salsa and you have the best Tacos De Lengua you ever had or for the first time. If anyone tries this let me know what you think!
I will do the same for the heart I want to make a healthy meat a healthy meal, but im making tamales witht this beef heart Ill post the results in my blog. wish me luck I have never cooked beef heart before!!

If you boil any meat long enough should be so tender it should just fall apart in your fingers.


----------



## blueshugee

I have cooked "lengua" cow tongue and it tastes like very rich beef. I boil the tongue a couple hours til tender(put some salt and garlic powder, while cooking). Take out tongue then peel off outside and discard. remove gristle and fatty pieces(not much on the tongue) . Slice and chop the tongue into small pieces. Cut up some fresh cilantro, onions and jalapenos as garnishes(can be put in dish together). Heat some corn tortillas. Put some meat, garnishes on tortilla, roll up and enjoy.


----------



## mezzaluna

We used to buy beef hearts whole or in half. We'd trim them and slice them in 1/2" slices, dust them with flour and fry in oil- slowly. Sure, it was a little chewy, but we loved it.

My "meat guy" at the supermarket can get fresh beef tongue for me on a couple of days' notice. One of these days I'll make that childhood favorite- but I'll have to make something a little more conventional for my husband! We used to simmer the tongue in water just to cover, with peppercorns in the water plus a bay leaf. After 1-1/2 hours on a low simmer, we'd peel off the skin (one of my kitchen jobs!) and continue cooking slowly another hour or so. We'd serve it with boiled potatoes and some kind of green vegetable- usually fresh green beans in summertime.


----------



## martin bowskill

Mate my old mum did tongue it is good. tie tongue with string - Par boil for 5 mins to remove the skin ok. Now boil for 30 40 mins or simmer etc with a clove or two of garlic malt vinegar. Ok Let to rest then place in a wide bowl with a plate on top put a heavy weight brick or something overnight in fridge. Great cold in sandwiches with a salad etc. It is Good - try good luck ps bottle o red helps it down !!

Marty


----------



## mike9

Ground beef heart makes excellent chili.  The original Coney Island hot dog chili from Michigan was made with heart.  I grind some into my meat loaf mix as well for a heartier flavor.  (some pun intended)


----------



## boar_d_laze

> The original Coney Island hot dog chili from Michigan...


How can something be "original Coney Island" and also be from Michigan?

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Teh Google sees all, knows all. Wish I'd used it first. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif.

Oh well,

BDL


----------



## meateater

How to cook tongue:

Just boil gently in salted water for 3-4 hours.  At first the meat will be very tough but when you can easily stick a fork into it - it's done!  Remove the tongue from the pot and let cool enough to handle.  Now you have to peel the skin off.  Once that is done - basically you can slice it and eat it   Delicious and SUPER tender!!

I would recommend cutting away the 'loose fatty' parts from the 'bottom' of the tongue for more uniform meat. 

From here, you can cut into pieces and lay in aspic for jellied tongue.

-you can cube it and make a nice gravy using the broth you cooked it in, or simply slice it and enjoy like you would any other meat with potatoes and veggies or whatever.


----------



## mich girl

boar_d_laze said:


> How can something be "original Coney Island" and also be from Michigan?
> 
> BDL


I believe the "original" chili that he could be referring to is National Coney Islands chili. You can buy it online at the website too. Also if your ever in metro Detroit, MUST have one of Nationals Hani's.


----------



## vic cardenas

Peruvian Anticuchos (beef heart)

Slice heart thin

Pre-soak skewers 

Marinate in a bag, the heart, for at least 12 hours in...

Generous amount of crushed Garlic

Aji Panca paste (I find this a local Peruvian market but I can find it at some Mexican stores as well.)

Ground Cumin

Red Wine Vinegar

Salt (I like kosher for this)

Cracked Pepper, generous amount 

After the heart is marinated, place on skewers. 

Make a very hot charcoal fire and you're just looking at quickly searing the anticuchos. They will become tough if cooked well done. The sear should just take a few minutes -at most- on each side.

Serve with boiled potato, peruvian corn and "Aji".


----------



## teamfat

The beef heart sausage I did for the offal challenge was tasty, I'm sure I'll do it again.  It is easy to just slice, dredge and fry.

mjb.


----------



## sweigarjohn

I love beef heart and it is very easy to make a delicious meal.
Trim the fat and tough outer skin from heart. Then mix 1envelope Lipton onion soup (dry), I half packet of dry ranch dressing, 1 half packet of good seasoning (Italian) ( dry) and 1 packet 
McCormack gravy in bowl, then add 2 cups of beef broth to dry mix. Pour over beef heart and roast in 325 oven for 2 to 3 hours or until tender. Serve with stuffing. Yum.


----------



## maryb

I cut it in small fingers dredge in seasoned flour and fry, sort of a fried gizzard using beef heart.


----------



## gourmet1

It is so easy. All I do is put it is a large skillet on 350 degrees put some tinfoil over the top for about an hour. You don't need to season before you cook if you don't want. Beef heart is so tender and delicious on its own.  But, plain salt and pepper before throwing in the oven or garlic, or garlic salt will do the trick.  After about an hour with the foil on put about 1.5 cups of water in the pan and remove the foil from the top.  Cook for another hour letting it simmer and develop juices and brown on top.  You really have to eye it out. If you need more water add some. If you need to cook longer with foil do so. If it needs to brown more let it. You can tell when it's done. Like steak, it will either be rare, med r., med well, well etc. I can't imagine eating rare heart, but it's a matter of preference I suppose.  It slices easily, and is so lean. Use it for great stir frys. It is perfect for that. After it is cooked you can throw in a small wok pan with wok oil and sear at high heat adding onions, green pepper and broccoli.  Thow in some terikaki sauce, a little chicken broth and some hot pepper flakes and hoisen sauce with red pepper flakes, and you got yourself a simple beef stir fry.  If you are not allergic to raw peanuts add those also. It gives it a little bit more texture and "crunch."  Delicious! Honestly, I was a little bit squeemish about even trying it, but I read it is extra lean so thought I'd give it a try.  I can't believe I didn't try this sooner. Love it! Next..seared.bbq'ed slices on rice....


----------



## bettys here

Despite the heading, the paragraph asks how to cook beef tongue. My grandmother was Polish, from the old country. She, and I, prepared it thusly:

In a large pot, cover the fresh tongue with water. Add 1/2 to 1 tsp salt per pound (depends on your taste and diet needs). Add to pot a large stick of celery (with leaves if possible, more flavor), a couple of bay leaves, 6 or so pepper corns, and a medium onion -- all veggies in large chunks because you won't need them later. Bring to a boil and then simmer for a couple-3 hours, until the tongue is tender. Place the meat on a platter to start cooling. As soon as it is cool enough to handle, but still hot, strip the skin off the tongue. (If it gets too cool, the skin won't peel off easily.) At this point, you can go your own way, but at our house we slice the tongue and serve it with sweet and sour raisin and almond sauce, using the broth as a base. Any remaining broth, well, it's about as tasty a beef broth you can get anywhere.


----------



## chows

I am also exploring ways to cook a beef heart, but I can answer your question about beef tongue. I use my pressure cooker for tongue just like my Grandmother did. I use salt, pepper, bay leaves and garlic for seasoning. 2 and 1/2 cups of water and cook for about 50 mins. You can then slice the meat and it makes a great sandwich.


----------



## teamfat

In my experience, beef heart is one of those things that needs to be cooked fast and hot, or low and slow. Cleaned and trimmed, sliced into steaks and quickly seared in butter and garlic - yum. Or use it as you would say, boneless short ribs in a braise recipe - different muscle type, different texture but good beef flavor. Same with using it coarsely ground in a chile.  Probably time for a batch of "Hearts on Fire" chile - the  last handful of cayennes from the garden are dry enough to grind.

mjb.


----------



## jeghal

My parents would quickly fry venison heart so did they with beef heart.  My Dad owned a restaurant and we kids all worked in it.  For at home, the tongue was done in a pressure cooker and served with spinach......I always remember that.  Tongue needs to be low and slow to become tender and delicious.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> In my experience, beef heart is one of those things that needs to be cooked fast and hot, or low and slow. Cleaned and trimmed, sliced into steaks and quickly seared in butter and garlic - yum. Or use it as you would say, boneless short ribs in a braise recipe - different muscle type, different texture but good beef flavor. Same with using it coarsely ground in a chile. Probably time for a batch of "Hearts on Fire" chile - the last handful of cayennes from the garden are dry enough to grind.
> 
> mjb.


I second that. Either sear it very quickly at high heat or braise it slowly, perhaps with some onions, celery, carrots and bacon in a good heavy red wine.


----------



## Pandoraskettle

I'm looking for a recipe that my late mother died with for beef heart and mushroom gravy. We ate it as children and she passed it off to others as steak and gravy. I'm looking for recipes and not finffin a single one. Please help.


----------



## Pandoraskettle

I noticed that my spelling was not what I meant. Finding.is the word messed up. Sorry trying to write through tears.


----------

